# custom mesh wall



## LAME (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello community,

Today I wanted to give my baby something new, so I decided to go with a type of wall that has leafs and such branching from it. At first the only thing I could come up with was using cardboard (blahhh)

But I wanted something nicer to look at from OUTSIDE the tank aswell.... Then I thought about using mesh. With the mesh I figured it would look alright, you'd be able to see into the tank, and it'll be beneficial to the mantid within sided the enclosure.

so, here's what I came up with....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks nice, come on over and do mine :tt2:


----------



## LAME (Oct 1, 2014)

lol thanks hibiscusmile


----------



## dmina (Oct 1, 2014)

Good job.. I like it...


----------



## LAME (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks dmina! I thought it came out pretty okay myself...

so today I decided to make one for the other wall. I would post a photo but apparently all mine are too large to upload to the post.

I'll probably post one tomorrow in the gallery.


----------



## dmina (Oct 2, 2014)

I resize my photo's in photobucket ... It is a clever idea.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## Sticky (Jan 21, 2017)

No picture.


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 21, 2017)

sticky look at the date this thread was last posted.  :smarty:


----------

